

Show HN: Content Marketing Analytics - chasef
http://www.levisto.com/

======
normloman
Bootstrap, right? Site looks a little generic. But it's better to have a
functional site than no site at all, so bootstrap was probably the right
choice for rapid development. Now you just gotta customize it.

I'm involved in content marketing myself, and I could see some use for a tool
like this. But from what I can tell on the website, this is information
content marketers already have ... it's just not all in the same spot. That's
the benefit you'll wanna drive home in the copy: Save time by combining
facebook insights, google analytics, and wordpress dashboard in one simple
report. Or did I characterize your product?

~~~
chasef
These are all good ideas. Yes, some of the metrics are available other places,
but it can be a pain to go and find them for each post. This way you can see
everything in one place, it's easily sortable, and easy to setup. I'll
definitely highlight that a bit more. Thanks for the tip. I'll be adding more
insights down the road too. This was just an MVP to get the tool out there to
see if it's something people need and I think they do. Thanks again.

------
AznHisoka
Advice: Post this to inbound.org, they're more receptive to these kind of
tools.

~~~
chasef
Good idea. Thanks.

